# Two vertical centers versus one horizontal



## pmcneil (May 29, 2010)

I've been using two vertically arrayed centers, one above and one below my small (plasma) and large (projector) screens for some time now, after years of using a single standard horizontally arrayed monitor above or below. The voicing is dead center, and very clear and articulate.

I notice that very few manufacturers (with a couple of exceptions, including Magnepan) are recommending this arrangement. It certainly is more trouble (for example it wasn't easy mounting a revel performa m20, which weighs about 40 pounds on the ceiling!). Is there some other reason this obvious solution is avoided?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

It is certainly an inventive solution to the problem of getting the center speaker to be in the same virtual position as the image. I imagine it is also a bit of good luck if it works considering the spacing between the two centers is determined by the size of the display andnot by acoustic factors. The only concern I have is that the upper M20 may be too close to the ceiling and there would be some untoward bass emphasis.

BTW, Magnepan does not do this. Their scheme involves a pair of center speakers that flank the L and R sides of the display. As has been discussed _ad nauseam_, there is a big difference that and what you are doing.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Kal Rubinson said:


> BTW, Magnepan does not do this. Their scheme involves a pair of center speakers that flank the L and R sides of the display.


Yes, but if each flanking speaker is playing the same program material at the same volume they will likely image the center channel information well, especially as one gets closer to the middle. But, the right, left horizontal alignment of the Magnepan center is much different than a top, bottom vertical alignment of two bookshelf speakers.


----------



## pmcneil (May 29, 2010)

Yes, you're right Kal about Magnepan, and bass over-emphasis problem might arise with my arrangement, above and below instead of on each side. However, the M20 has a two-position bass selector, one position designed for a 'bookshelf' mounting (rather than stands). Of course, I've selected that. In addition, I've placed a 4" thick absorbent panel on the ceiling immediately in front of the ceiling mounted unit. As I said, it's not easy...but worth the effort for an all important channel, at least for movies.


----------



## pmcneil (May 29, 2010)

The top and bottom image beautifully. The main problem with one on each side, for someone like me with a 120" projector screen is the larger distance the two centers would have to be placed apart: they basically become my left and right fronts! Which can image convincingly in stereo, but not at the level of the two centers, not even close.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

jackfish said:


> Yes, but if each flanking speaker is playing the same program material at the same volume they will likely image the center channel information well, especially as one gets closer to the middle. But, the right, left horizontal alignment of the Magnepan center is much different than a top, bottom vertical alignment of two bookshelf speakers.


I do not know if the OP was referring to Magnepan's dedicated centers (which I am not enthusiastic about for the reason you state) or their promotion of using a pair of small MC1s on the left and right as a center. I assumed the latter.


----------



## pmcneil (May 29, 2010)

Absent a sound transmitting screen, the question of what is the most effective center channel placement, and, whether this involves one or two, is important, no? 

After all, there is no doubt for movies, the center channel is of paramount importance!

I'm surprised at the acceptance of the one (horizontal array) above or below, angled accordingly. 

It is obviously far from ideal, as was mono before stereo!


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

Personally I'd fix the problem as opposed to creating another. I'd go so far as to not have a center channel if I have to go far from ideal. One "C" the same as L and R.

Dan


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

I prefer a single vertical speaker voiced for above or below the screen angled at the listening position.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

lsiberian said:


> I prefer a single vertical speaker voiced for above or below the screen angled at the listening position.


That's what I went with and I'm very pleased with the sound compared to the initial in-wall I previously used.


----------



## JerryLove (Dec 5, 2009)

Comb filtering.


----------

